# I got my first West African ! :)



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I got a 1.2 trio of Pseudocrenilabrus victoria today ... my first West African .... personally, I'm a die hard S.A. cichlid fan. These remind me a lot of apistogramma .. I know these are common and very easy to breed but I'm looking forward to keeping these and watching them do what they do.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Bamboo said:


> I got a 1.2 trio of Pseudocrenilabrus victoria today ... my first West African .....


Congratulations. They are a beautiful fish.

Technically Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae are from east African rivers not west.

Kevin


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! I love my victoriae...they are fun and beautiful fish to have in a tank.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification , StructureGuy ..... if I wanted to start up a east African biotope tank , what tetras or catfish would you put in with these mouthbrooders ?


----------

